

Obama has a $100M plan to fill the tech talent shortage - cossatot
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/techhire-initiative/

======
chrisbennet
Sigh, there is no "tech talent shortage". There is just a shortage of
employers willing to pay market rate.

~~~
Netsec
I feel like it's a combination of that and scarcity in a few, narrow fields
(iOS/app dev, etc) but not a paucity of STEM people in general.

